# Totb 2008



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

A friend of mine who i sponsor will be racing in the subaru team. A bit too far for me though, but i hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

It hasn't been a good day out for years. Every year people still go then complain when they get back. I went to the first two I think, gave up after that.

The handling track used to be a joke as well, used to be large big power cars that won. It never pushed any car to its handling limits.


----------



## haxbyscoobs (Dec 1, 2006)

I'll be there again this year dave - you with the 200+ club stand again?


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

haxbyscoobs said:


> I'll be there again this year dave - you with the 200+ club stand again?


Yep i will be there with my club as usual.

I have a good team this year..............:thumb:


----------



## danb85 (May 15, 2008)

ill be there this year - not competing, next year - watching a friend in his fto compete....hopefully should be fun - will be on the fto owners stand - think going in her fto (one with pink bits lol)


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

I have highlighted my team.

Final Entry list

No Team, Driver, Car, Estimate power
A1 TEAM VAUXHALL DANIEL BROOKS VAUXHALL TIGRA 300+
A2 TEAM VAUXHALL CHRIS SUTTON VAUXHALL CORSA 300+
A3 TEAM VAUXHALL JAMES BIRCH VAUXHALL CORSA 300+
A4 TEAM VAUXHALL RUSS PATON VAUXHALL ASTRA 300+
A5 TEAM VAUXHALL ROBERT VARELA VAUXHALL NOVA 300+
A6 TEAM VAUXHALL ALLAN DUTHIE VAUXHALL NOVA 300+
A7 TEAM VAUXHALL ANDREW SPECK VAUXHALL TIGRA 300+
A8 TEAM VAUXHALL OLIVER HEWITT VAUXHALL NOVA 300+
A9 TEAM VAUXHALL ANDREW GOLDING VAUXHALL CORSA 300
A10 CRX-UK ERROL HUEL HONDA CRX TURBO 350+
A11 CRX-UK RICKY LEE HONDA CIVIC 300
A12 FIAT COUPES NIGEL OGRAM FIAT COUPE TURBO 400
A13 FIAT COUPES LEIGHTON WILSON FIAT COUPE TURBO 450
*A14 200+ CLUB ANDY NICHOLLS AET ROVER 200 TURBO 600+
A15 200+ CLUB RICHARD BATTY MITSUBISHI FTO 500*
A16 PRG ROVERS ANDY HEARN ROVER 220 GTI TURBO 300
A17 RS TURBOS SIMON SMAIL FORD ESCORT RS TURBO 300+
A18 DUBCLUB PAUL BARGATE VW SCIRROCO 300+

RWD 
*B1 200+ CLUB DUNCAN COWPER DAX RUSH TURBO 500+
B2 200+ CLUB STU BLACKERY WESTFIELD COSWORTH 400+
B3 200+ CLUB AVI MORADE KMS MINI CLUB SPORT 400+*
B4 INVITED REUBEN SOKHI SKYLINE GTS 600
B5 VIPERS BJORN AENILS DODGE VIPER 600
B6 VIPERS NADINE GEARY DODGE VIPER 500+
B7 INVITED JACK FROST HOLESHOT RACING DAX 700+
B8 MKIVSUPRA.NET KEVIN HUNTLEY ENVY SUPRA 500+
B9 MKIVSUPRA.NET WESTLEY COX SUPRA 500
B10 MKIVSUPRA.NET MICHEL LANE SUPRA 500+
B11 MKIVSUPRA.NET JAY EVANS SUPRA 500+
B12 MKIVSUPRA.NET LEE PERRYMAN SUPRA 500+
B13 200SXOC ANTHONY WALTERS NISSAN 200 SX 400+
B14 200SXOC KEVIN DUCKWORTH NISSAN 200 SX 400+
B15 200SXOC STEVE HAWKES NISSAN 200 SX 400+
B16 200SXOC JOHN STOCKER NISSAN 200 SX 400+
B17 200SXOC RICHARD ALLEN NISSAN 200 SX 400
B18 200SXOC DANIEL LARK NISSAN 200 SX 400+
B19 TEAM MR2 LARRY VALLOT TOYOTA MR2 400+
B20 FDUK JOHN GOODWIN MAZDA RX 7 500
B21 TEAM MR2 CHRIS HUNTLEY TOYOTA MR2 400+
B22 TEAM NYLOCK CHRIS PEARSON LOTUS EXIGE TYPE R 400
B23 TEAM MR2 MICHAEL GREENSIDES TOYOTA MR2 400+
B24 TEAM MR2 NATHAN FREKE TOYOTA MR2 400+
B25 TEAM MR2 ROY ASHBY TOYOTA MR2 400+
B26 TEAM MR2 SHAHID MIRZA TOYOTA MR2 400+
B27 TEAM MR2 SIMON LOCKYER TOYOTA MR2 400
B28 FDUK JAMES WILLDAY MAZDA RX7 450+
B29 FDUK ROBBIE CALDER MAZDA RX7 V8 450+
B30 TURBOSPORTS STEPHEN ROSS FORD GRANADA TWIN TURBO 900+
B31 TURBOSPORTS DAVE PERRY FORD ESCORT MK1 TURBO 500+
B32 TURBOSPORTS LEE REDGRAVE FORD ESCORT MK1 TURBO 400+
B33 TURBOSPORTS PAUL NORRIS LOTUS SUNBEAM COSWORTH 500
B34 TURBOSPORTS NICK HEDLEY FORD ESCORT MK1 TURBO 550
B35 TURBOSPORTS NICK HEDLEY BEDFORD VAN 700
B36 TEAM NYLOC RICHARD ELLIKER LOTUS EXIGE 300
B37 TEAM NYLOC SIMON WALKER LOTUS EXIGE 300
B38 TEAM NYLOC RUSS TREASURE LOTUS EXIGE 300
B39 TEAM NYLOC PHIL ENGLISH LOTUS 211 250
B40 TEAM NYLOC ANDY KEAR LOTUS EXIGE GT 300
B41 TEAM NYLOC GAVIN KIRBY LOTUS 211 250
B42 TEAM NYLOC CRAIG DOLBY LOTUS ELISE TYPE R 320
B43 INVITED KEVIN LEAPER ROLLS ROYCE TURBO 400+
B44 RS COSWORTH LEE CATERMOLE SIERRA RS COSWORTH 450
B45 DUBCLUB MARTIN WILLIS VW POLO 1.8T 400

4WD 
C45 TEAM SKYLINE RENTON SKYLINE R34 GTR 600
C46 RS COSWORTH ALAN LLOYD RS TURBO 4X4 400+
C47 GT40C RIK PARKER CELICA GT4 500+
*C48 200+ CLUB JOHN SOUTHCOTE LANCIA DELTA INTERGRALE 500+
C49 200+ CLUB PAUL GREENHALGH SUBARU IMPREZA 500+
C50 200+ CLUB SIMON DEATON MITSUBISHI EVO 8 500+
C51 200+ CLUB LEE HOLLIS SKYLINE R34 GTR 600+
C52 200+ CLUB ADRIAN SMITH FENSPORT CELICA 700+*
C53 MLR SIMON NORRIS NORRIS DESIGNS EVO 800+
C54 MLR NORMAN MURRAY EVO 6 RSX 500+
C55 MLR MARTYN GREEN EVO 5 RS 500+
C56 MLR PAUL MARTIN EVO 6 GSR 500+
C57 MLR CLIVE SEDDON RC DEVELOPMENTS EVO 6 600+
C58 MLR IAN SMITH EVO 5 GSR 500+
C59 MLR PHILLIP YOUNG EVO 6 GSR 500+
C60 MLR JASON HULBERT EVO 4 500+
C61 MLR GAVIN RENSHAW EVO 5 RS 500+
C62 MLR PAUL NORTH EVO 8 500+
C63 TEAM SUBARU ANDY FORREST AFP IMPREZA 700+
C64 TEAM SUBARU PAUL BLAMIRE ZEN IMPREZA 700+
C65 TEAM SUBARU JOHN STEVENSON IMPREZA 500+
C66 TEAM SUBARU OLLY CLARKE RCM IMPREZA 700+
C67 TEAM SUBARU STEVEN DARLEY LATERAL IMPREZA STI 5 500+
C68 TEAM SUBARU KEVIN HORSLEY SCOOBYCLINIC IMPREZA 500+
C69 TEAM SUBARU DALE HOWARD IMPREZA 500
C70 TEAM SUBARU ANDY NAPIER AWD IMPREZA 500+
C71 TEAM SUBARU ROB HARRIMAN IMPREZA 450+
C72 TEAM SUBARU GULLI HALLDORSSON TEAM ICE IMPREZA 600+
C73 TEAM SKYLINE JEFF LUDGATE SKYLINE R34 GTR 700+
C74 TEAM SKYLINE MICK BEGLEY JUN LEMON R33 GTR 1000+
C75 TEAM SKYLINE JOHN BEGLEY SKYLINE R32 GTR 800
C76 TEAM SKYLINE KARL FARRAR SKYLINE R32 GTR 600
C77 TEAM SKYLINE NEIL WRENN SKYLINE R33 GTR 600
C78 TEAM SKYLINE PETE KETTLEBORO SKYLINE R32 GTR 600
C79 TEAM SKYLINE ROBBIE THORNTON TDP SKYLINE R32 GTR 800+
C80 TEAM SKYLINE ANTHONY EDMUNDSON SKYLINE R33 GTR 700
C81 TEAM SKYLINE BARRY HOWIESON SKYLINE R33 GTR V SPEC 600
C82 
C83 INVITED RICHARD DOUGLAS IMPREZA 500+
C84 TEAM GTI-R ANDREW MELLING GTI-R 450
C85 TEAM GTI-R LUWI ROBERTS GTI-R 500
C86 TEAM GTI-R CHRIS MURTY GTI-R 400
C87 TEAM GTI-R DAVE PERRY DP MOTORSPORT GTI-R 500
C88 GTOUK BEN HARTLEY EUROSPEC MITSUBISHI GT 500+
C89 GTOUK DEREK MILTON MITSUBISHI 3000GT 450

D1 KEITH COWIE RB MOTORSPORT R32 GTR 1000+
D2 JOHN CURISTAN ECC IMPREZA 800
D3 MICK BEGLEY DUKE SKYLINE R33 GTR 1000
D4 PAT DORAN FORD RS200 600+
D5 LIAM DORAN FIESTA ST 560


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

I'll be there looking after Team MR2 and drooling over the rallycross RS200 and Fiesta and generally wandering around thinking "if I sell the Supra maybe I could buy a...." for most of the day.

The forecast is sun, don't forget your sun block, Elvington has a habit of giving some rather brutal lobster tans even when it's cloudy


----------



## Pad (Jun 27, 2006)

Affection to Detail said:


> It hasn't been a good day out for years. Every year people still go then complain when they get back. I went to the first two I think, gave up after that.
> 
> The handling track used to be a joke as well, used to be large big power cars that won. It never pushed any car to its handling limits.


we didnt half get pissed though eh... that nightclub was appalling!


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Redline TOTB 7 in association with Millers oils
Sunday 27th July 2007 Elvington Airfield 

Programme of the Day- (times may be amended as required)
7.30am Gates open to Competitors/Official Support/Traders/clubs
(Vehicle passes to be displayed in windscreen for entry into pitlane/trade)

8am -9.30am Signing on for Drivers and scrutineering. 

9am Gates open to public

9.30 Driver Briefing- pitlane- all competitors must attend. signing on cabin.

10am Noise test- all cars unless tested sat26th.

10.30am Open qualifying for all events.

1pm Pro-Drag Shootout- Main drag strip– 
Keith Cowie R32 vs. Pat Doran RS200
Immediately afterward -Lunch break for noise restriction regulations

3.30pm Handling Circuit-End of Qualifying
3.30pm Drag and Top speed- End of Qualifying.

3.35-4pm Drag strip Demo Displays Drag bike/car demo runs/untimed practise.

3.40pm approx. Leadings cars announced on P.A system. Qualifying cars will be called up for Handling / Drag Shootouts. Any cars not ready to run will be eliminated. Team reps to ensure cars/drivers available and ready.

3.45pm Handling Shootout – Top 4 Handling Cars overall run off in reverse order, one lap each to determine the Redline TOTB 7 Handling Shootout Champion.

4pm Drag strip- shootouts 
Top 4 cars from qualifying from each class battle it out to a final conclusion
1/4m Drag Shootout Finals
First across the line wins
Fwd Road Class Shootout- Top 4 cars from qualifying go Head-to-Head
Rwd Road Class Shootout-Top 4 Cars from qualifying go Head-to-Head
4wd Road Class Shootout- Top 4 Cars from qualifying go Head-to-Head
Pro-Drag Class Shootout-Top 4 Cars from qualifying go Head-to-Head

4.40pm Results Collation

5pm approx Trophy Presentation and Photographs- Redline Marequee in Pitlane
Class Winners- Handling, Top speed, 1/4m drag.
Redline Shootout Champions- Drag and Handling.
Sponsors Trophies and other Awards.
Redline TOTB 7 Team Award.
Overall Redline TOTB 7 Champion Trophy Award
Event Closes.


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Some really nice stuff up there already, bloomin' warm though - hopefully it'll be a bit cooler tomorrow but it looks like it'll be a good one.

There was no seating when I left at 18:30 though, hope they turn up before tomorrow, would be nice to sit down and watch for a change


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

http://www.megaboost.co.uk/supra/mine/totb7/


----------

